# Deodora Cedar



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like to know if it is okay to use deodora cedar to make cedar planks for use in my bbq. Can't seem to find anything definitive through searching the Internet. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2013)

I never heard of deodar cedar had to look it up. Are you referring to _Cedrus deodara_? If so it is food safe - from what I read it's used for all sorts of purposes related to human ingestion from medicinal to religious ceremonies and numerous other things. I'd say give it a try it can't hurt.


----------

